# Gonbei Hammered Damascus Gyuto Vs Sakai Takayuki Gyuto



## kmanic (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello, 
I am in the market for a new gyuto style knife that is both functional and can be used as a statement (has a nice pattern/design, in this case the damascus and hammering). I have found many good ones, but these two have really stood out for me:
Gonbei Hammered Damascus and Sakai Takayuki Gyuto.  I dont really care about the handle (I dont mind if I get wa or yo).  Any opinions on these two knives?  Are these good choices or should I be choosing something different (in the $150-$225ish pricepoint - willing to go a little higher for something amazing.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Gonbei 100% is the better pick of the two.  Better steel, better grind.  The sakai takayuki blade is one of the most used OEM blades out there.  Sold by many vendors under different names.  I have the same thing from JCK as Gekko.  It's too fat and that particular VG10 steel is especially a pain to sharpen.  Even compared to other VG10 I already dislike

If you're after fancy looking damascus in this price point, I think Gonbei is an excellent entry level option.


----------



## kmanic (Jul 10, 2015)

Alright, thanks a bunch for the advice!  I shall go with the gonbei then 

I am a little iffy about sharpening such an expensive knife (since I have ruined a few cheaper knives with previous attempts due to incorrect technique and stones).  I have heard that the king brand 5000/1000 stone is a good thing to start out with (I would be practicing on cheaper knives first though).  That a good idea?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

King stone cuts kind of slow and dishes faster than some more expensive stones, but can't argue with the price.

I think learn your technique on medium stone, around 1000 grit, before you go coarser or finer. Also out of the box isn't ready to use, I always put on my own edge immediately. You can ask Jon to do an initial sharpening before shipping 

If you want to learn sharpening, the JKI playlist is worth a watch if you haven't seen it yet:

https://www.youtube.com/user/JKnifeImports


----------

